# How many tubes of silicone?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

One!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll get two just in case I mess up they aren't expensive. Plus if I don't use it I might need reseal something else in the future or use it for building decor.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't imagine using only one tube to reseal a tank that size, but I'm a worry-wort - there are numerous youtube videos on tank builds, maybe they can help? In any case I think you did the smart thing by getting two tubes. Besides all your glass joints you will have to run corner beads inside the entire tank. 
Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

1 if ur doing small beads.
I use 80% of a tube on a 30g.
Don't be cheap go with bigger beads.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

I built my 90g with 2 tubes of 10.1 Oz RTV108.
Actually, there was half a tube left.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I built 5 55-65 gallon tanks with 2 tubes. No leaks. No idea why you guys use so much silicone, it's professional strength.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Using more doesn't make it any stronger. Silicone is extremely weak in shear (that big blobby radius so many think is adding strength), and very strong in tension (the butt or end joints).


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, it could be less but...

Because I'd never built one before. And I wanted it rimless, 
with 4 sides embrace the base (ADA & German style), not sitting on it. 
The glass sheets I got were a bit off in size (1-1.5 mm). 

So I couldn't just make some beads of silicone then putting together the glass sheets. 
I had to pre-positioned all the sheets, pre-adjusted them to compensate for the imperfections
and secured them in place. Then I injected silicone into the spaces in between the sheets.
Quite wasteful since most of it was on the masking tapes and removed. 
But I was satisfied with the result as the first aquarium I'd ever built.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I got into the 2nd tube when I built my 42Rimless. But, being my 1st attempt I could have been more precise with my Silicon skills.

Buy, two to be safe.


----------

